# Disappearing posts!



## marmalady (Mar 12, 2005)

Someone's stealing all the topics in the 'Vegetables' forum!  Help!


----------



## MJ (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Marmalady. They are stored in the archives.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/archive/index.php/f-18.html


----------



## marmalady (Mar 13, 2005)

Why are they being archived so fast?


----------



## MJ (Mar 13, 2005)

That was a default setting but we changed it. I was shocked when I first saw that too.


----------

